
Can the planet afford the exorbitant power demands of machine learning? - ilamont
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/nov/16/can-planet-afford-exorbitant-power-demands-of-machine-learning
======
strangattractor
Maybe we should use people as a power source:)

